# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Verhoogde hartslag

## Maaike T

I.v.m. verhoogde, bonkende hartslag ben ik door de huisarts doorverwezen naar de cardioloog. Hier ben ik geweest voor diverse onderzoeken. Ik kreeg een ECG, bloed is gecontroleerd en heb een 24-uurskastje gehad. (draag je dag en nacht en registreert je hartslag en hartritme). Uitkomst: versnelde hartslag tussen 90 - 100 slagen per min. in rust. Schildklier is ook nagekeken: goed. Vit. B 12: goed. Verder zijn er geen cadiale afwijkingen evonden. Een oplossing zou zijn betablokkers. Maar het advies van de cardioloog was: nog geen betablokkers, omdat ik er dan vermoedelijk niet meer vanaf kom en dus levenslang tabletten zou moeten slikken. 
Ik wil het even een tijdje aankijken en anders dan zit er niets anders op dan toch aan die blokkers. 
Mijn vraag aan jullie is of één van jullie dit heeft meegemaakt of er iets zinnigs over kan zeggen. En of er niet iets is wat minder onschuldig is dan betablokkers, zodat mijn hartslag toch iets rustiger wordt.

----------


## snipper

Er zijn tot nu toe geen homeopathische alternatieven voor betablokkers. Er zijn wel een aantal verschillende betablokkers, te verdelen in selectieve en niet-selectieve betablokkers. Als er voor jou een selectieve betablokker is, dan heb je daar waarschijnlijk minder bijwerkingen van.
Heeft je arts niet doorgevraagd of je veel stress hebt? Dit kan namelijk ook veel invloed hebben op je hartslag. En daarvoor zou je natuurlijk andere hulp/medicijnen kunnen krijgen. 
Als je niet aan sport doet, is het misschien ook een goed idee om hier (begeleid) aan te beginnen. Dan kun je kijken of dat voor jou een goede uitwerking heeft.

Veel succes!
Groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Jeetje,jij weet veel Snipper! Wat goed zeg!!!
Hoe kom je aan al die kennis,als ik mag vragen?? Antwoord mag,hoeft niet hoor!! Doe zo voort in ieder geval!!! Super!!  :Wink: 

En idd,ik heb ook nog geen alternatieven gevonden voor beta-blokkers op het net...helaas Maaike T,maar ik geef Snipper volledig gelijk...vraag en zeg je arts zoveel mogelijk,zo kunnen ze je het beste helpen en behandelen!
Sterkte en succes Maaike T!!!

Ag Xx

----------


## snipper

Ik ben gewoon zo slim!  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Nee hoor ik vind dat soort dingen gewoon heel interessant en ik zoek er veel over op. En ik heb er op school ook aardig wat over geleerd.
Groetjes!

----------


## agneet

Ik heb al jaren hetzelfde probleem, eveneens zonder dat er afwijkingen geconstateerd zijn. Bij mij helpen selectieve betablokkers redelijk, maar nu raadt mijn cardioloog een vrij nieuw middel aan, dat voor deze klachten heel geschikt moet zijn en dat veel minder bijwerkingen heeft dan betablokkers. Ik ga er binnenkort mee beginnen. Het middel heet Procoralan (Ivabradine). Heeft iemand hier al ervaring mee?
Groeten, Agneet

----------

